# The 'Flaming Dragon' saga...



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

On Monday Fuzzy and Steven noticed a skinny, small cat hanging around at the back of our yard. We're in a small, new subdivision that borders wildland all around, and our backyard is bordered by a very large ravine. This little kitty doesn't belong to anyone up here, and I've actually never even seen a cat in the neighbourhood to date! I looked for a collar or a tattoo- nothing. So I left h alone hoping he'd go home. Tuesday night he was still there and I felt terrible- he was so thin! No one responded to the ads I posted in numerous places and online, the SPCA refused to take him and rudely suggested that I was ducking my responsibilities to him (what?! He's NOT MINE!!). So a neighbour took him in for a few nights, hoping the owner would be found or a new owner! Anyone! The neighbour had to leave on vacation Friday. So hubby suggested we take it in and continue the search. Saturday, a person offered to take it and find it a home and I was ecstatic! Great! You take it- not my problem anymore! Maybe some good deeds DO go unpunished! But when I let hubby know, he insisted on keeping the cat until we could find it a more 'permanent' home. Then he named it. 'Flaming Dragon', anyone who has seen 'Tropic Thunder' might find that amusing. Nonetheless I am not laughing. It has worms (ugh don't ask me how I know, but I'm certain) so a trip to the vet for wormer pills all around. Flaming Dragon took his like a champ, but Fuzzy struggled and resisted and made a huge mess of things. $184 to worm the boys and the houseguest. Nice. 

Fuzzy is curious and terrified of Flaming Dragon. He's pushed it enough that he can sniff the cat now without getting smacked, but his eyes get so huge when the kitty growls at him! It's adorable- he's such a gentle thing and can't understand why this thing (the first cat he's ever seen) doesn't want to be friends! Steven is very interested in it as well, and seems to feel it might be a friend but it might be a rodent. He's gotten hit a couple times and stalks away from the cat grumbling to himself. I have had to leave again for work for a couple weeks and I'm praying hubby finds it a home while I'm gone, but not holding much hope. If it's there when I get back, I guess it comes with the boys to the vet for vaccinations... Just what I never wanted: a wormy, skinny, plain-looking cat that doesn't do anything other than eat, lay there beside the dish, and poop. I am not a cat person. 

Any advice on socializing the goldens with Flaming Dragon?? He's probably only a year old (if that)- any chance he'll turn into the buddy Fuzzy is hoping he'll be?? And is anybody looking to add a cat to their family?
I'll ship him, provided we don't tell hubby...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So I left for work for a couple of weeks and hubby is left in charge of this situation. He's informed me that he 'doesn't think Steve is a cat-type dog'. From what I've seen, Steve doesn't speak "cat". He interprets the cat staring him down as a challenge.... I've seen him stiffen, with his tail straight up, lift one front foot, and stare back at it.
This could be a problem....
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear. Well, he has a name and you are feeding him, you know what that means. Congratulations, I think, on your new family member. The dogs will figure him out eventually.

Pictures?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, it appears that your husband has adopted him.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a cat and he was my first pet in some years (after my last cat died), and the master of the house. Melfice lets the dogs know who is in charge of our home haha. I love Melfice. He is part Maine **** and Tabby. He is a big cat around 16 pounds (maybe a little more).

He is one of the best cats I have had, very friendly and likes people. Which is kinda of rare I find with cats. Melfice will greet our guests, and he will stay next to me a lot. Before I got my dogs, Melfice used to follow me around the house like a puppy haha.

I used to joke that Melfice thinks he is a dog, but once I got my pups. He tends to out of their way. Even tho he loves chasing my Brittany around haha


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

We just got a cat. R area is popular "dumping grounds", but r dogs have not let anyone move in---but this kit has the right attitude & is staying! can't believe I'm researching cat litter, etc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I used to say that I wasn't a cat person as well. I loved dogs and never thought I'd have a cat. I met my boyfriend 6 years ago and now we have 3 cats. I now say that it's not that you're not a cat person. You just haven't met the right cat. It seems your husband has adopted him. You may not like him now but you never know. He may grow on you.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Are there any other rescue groups in the area that you can call? I agree that the Steve situation has some ugly potential.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Yikes. Good for hubby for fostering cat. I'm with Steve and in the cats are nice to visit as long as we or they go home camp. Sounds like fun in your house.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

pb2b said:


> Are there any other rescue groups in the area that you can call? I agree that the Steve situation has some ugly potential.



Humane Society is full as well. The city pound takes cats, but it has an extremely high euthanasia rate for them. Ugh. He's just really plain looking color-wise, not a super cute young kitten, and not anything special personality-wise. No one is likely to adopt him from a kijiji ad. I literally offered to pay ppl on Facebook $50 to come take him- no takers. If he goes to the pound, I might as well just put him down myself and save him the trauma. It's a real pickle, as Steve just plain doesn't like him. Although I don't think he'd hurt the cat, I'm not 100% on that. And even if he wouldn't, we are still in a position where I don't want a cat, Steve doesn't want a cat, hubby has now realized that cleaning a litter box is disgusting and that he feels no emotional attachment to the cat, and Fuzzy is trying to befriend it but also peeing his pants whenever it growls at him. I think our only solution is to build it a little house and make it primarily an outside cat (unless the weather is super cold). I'm not willing to clean a litter box everyday and neither is hubby, but we could compromise by just co-existing in a very limited way with it just provide good, shelter, and basic medical attention. I know I sound like a total jerk- I'd NEVER make a dog live outside!! But if it's this or put him down, I'm voting to try this while we keep hopelessly advertising for someone to give him a real home. 

This thing will probably live on our freaking porch until it's 17.. Oh well. I've done some hurtful and stupid things in my life, maybe scooping stinking cat crap daily with a stupid plastic shovel is my penance. All I know is there's not enough Lysol in the world to make me feel like my counters are clean, so penance or not Flaming Dragon is going to have to move to a condo on the porch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

This is the first time in 46 years that I have not had a cat. However one thing I will tell you is that not a single one of the cats I had as an adult were EVER allowed on my counters. I just cant' stomach that!

I admit they did go on the dining room table - but somehow I could deal with that more easily, the counters just sent me in such a tailspin that even the cats figured out that it was in everyone's best interest to not go there.

Other than when my poor Raggedy had IBD I've never found cleaning a litter box to be that objectionable. Investigate a litter genie - they keep the smell/contents hidden until you are ready to dispose of the whole mess.

I am confident you can find a happy balance for all to get along an dive in harmony.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmm 'litter genie' eh? I'll look into that...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Can you call your vet and see if they will post something? I family member who is a vet and her clinic does that pretty regularly. They do a pretty good job of finding homes and obviously there are lots of animal lovers there.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd had at least one cat all my life until last year when my Patches passed away at this time last year. They really aren't bad. Mine were never allowed on the counters or the kitchen table. We put a cat door in the basement door and kept the litter box and food down there so our previous dog couldn't get to it. The dog and cat didn't mind each other but were not best of friends. I guess you can say they came to an agreement after a while.

Cats are easier to take care of. If you go away for a few days you can just make sure to give them enough food and water and litter and they're fine on their own. They do make fancy litter boxes that are self cleaning so you only have to dump it every couple of days.

Good luck.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Lennap said:


> This is the first time in 46 years that I have not had a cat. However one thing I will tell you is that not a single one of the cats I had as an adult were EVER allowed on my counters. I just cant' stomach that!
> 
> I admit they did go on the dining room table - but somehow I could deal with that more easily, the counters just sent me in such a tailspin that even the cats figured out that it was in everyone's best interest to not go there.


I hate it when my cats get on the counter as well. The youngest, consequently also the hairiest, came from a house where they were allowed on the counters. So of course, he got on the counters all the time. I would find hair on my stove, counters, dishes, etc. We finally got fed up and covered our counters in lint roller tape one night. Woke up the next morning to this. 









It was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

pb2b said:


> Can you call your vet and see if they will post something? I family member who is a vet and her clinic does that pretty regularly. They do a pretty good job of finding homes and obviously there are lots of animal lovers there.



Great idea!! Will do that when I'm back at home again!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

You're posts are making me laugh. Especially as I'm finding dog hairs in the oddest places. If I recall you live in Kamloops area so if you can keep the cat someplace warm enough to survive the next few months, the weather is nice the rest of the year. Can hubby build an insulated cat house?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This is the funniest thread. Sorry but finding it hilarious. I am surprised that your dogs are not helping you out with the kitty litter problem. Dogs adore eating cat poop. You probably didn't need to know this!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Harleysmum said:


> This is the funniest thread. Sorry but finding it hilarious. I am surprised that your dogs are not helping you out with the kitty litter problem. Dogs adore eating cat poop. You probably didn't need to know this!



Sadly, Fuzzy proved this the first day by chowing down... He took it one step further and decorated one whole side of his beautiful face.... Then I nearly got sick on him when I was cleaning him up. "Your beautiful face...(*gag*)...why!?-Why would you do this?!...(*gag*)...". It's the only thing he's ever rolled in in his entire life. Way to kick things off...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

pb2b said:


> Can you call your vet and see if they will post something? I family member who is a vet and her clinic does that pretty regularly. They do a pretty good job of finding homes and obviously there are lots of animal lovers there.


My Vet Clinic does this too, they regularly have kittens and cats available for adoption and find homes for them very quickly.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So hubby put Flaming Dragon, and his food, out yesterday while he was at work. The idea was that he'd eat outside, and then poop outside somewhere. Alternate ideas were that he'd get mad and find a new home, try harder to find his previous home, or get eaten by a coyote. Instead, this appears to have made him deliriously happy living with us and prompted his first breakthroughs on trying to 'join' with the family. He was waiting on the front porch when hubby got home, showed hubby affection, then came inside the house- with the dogs jumping around (they're freaks when we get home). The cat followed Fuzzy around and was curious about him (a bit). Steve apparently watched him closely but ramped the intensity down and didn't try his brand of 'discipline' on it when it growled at Fuzzy. It walked around on the floor with the dogs, and then it got on the couch with hubby and Fuzzy and relaxed. 

Bizarre. I wish I was there to see this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Sorry but the cat has definitely moved in. Next comes total domination of the dogs!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We have an indoor/outdoor cat. We usually keep him in at night and then he goes out in the daytime (unless it's cold and he decides to stay in). We have a litter box, but he hardly ever uses it. He mostly goes outside and it is mainly for emergencies. We were always dog people, but we have enjoyed having a cat. I think the cat and dogs will learn to get along together -- they might even be friends.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

You definitely need a pet door and she'll go outside mostly 8 months of the year. I bet she turns into a sweetie.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

She's like the house guest that just isn't getting the hint to hit the road. Sorry shouldn't laugh but just imagine the thoughts in the Steve and Fuzzy's heads.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Dancer said:


> Sadly, Fuzzy proved this the first day by chowing down... He took it one step further and decorated one whole side of his beautiful face.... Then I nearly got sick on him when I was cleaning him up. "Your beautiful face...(*gag*)...why!?-Why would you do this?!...(*gag*)...". It's the only thing he's ever rolled in in his entire life. Way to kick things off...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG this had me laughing so hard I nearly cried! I've always kept my cat food and litter in my master bathroom behind a gate that has a kitty door. while Remy never rolled in cat poop, he certainly thought it was a delicacy


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hubby is upset b/c Flaming Dragon was outside for 4 hours, wanted to come in, and ran straight to the litter box to leave a package that "stunk up the whole house- and that stink just haaangs there...". Funny- I have often said the same stuff about him...lol. Maybe it's a match made in heaven. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Our 10 yr old cat Jasper was a stray who appeared at my door one very cold and windy October. Of course I told him he couldn't stay , we already had two finicky calicos . 
He had worms, eye infection, and the stinkiest poop ever. I think it comes from eating garbage or whatever else can be found. We called him Stinky for quite a while before giving him a real name. A better diet greatly improved the odor of his poop.
And of course he did stay. He turned out to be a lovely cat. The girls did eventually adjust. Of all the cats, he is the one Jess will try to engage in play.


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

It seems like my husband and I have had cats (one at a time) most of our married life. When we were able, we added dogs. We've always had one dog, one cat at a time. There is always a period of adjustment but everyone has always gotten along fine. Here are some of the things I have done that I think makes things go better.
Cats are extremely affectionate in the morning when you first get up. I crouch down on the floor and pet the cat with one hand. The dog joins us and I pet him with the other, crooning "good boy" as I do so. I also give out treats then. They learn that good things happen when they are together and calm. Seriously, within 2 days, I've always had them at peace with each other. I can see where this would be more difficult with multiple dogs, but perhaps you can do this one on one.

As to the litterbox, we use a closed style - cuts down on the odor. We keep it and the cats food in our utility room. Instead of a cat door, my husband installed a simple chain on the door frame that hoods to the handle. It's easy for us to use but it keeps the door open enough for the cat to come and go, but too small for the dog. Works great!

We use clay litter and I just scoop the solid daily. No big deal. No worse than picking up the dog's poop when we walk. Once a week, I dump the litter and put new in. Job doesn't take 10 minutes. I find that the more litter you use, the less odor you have. Also, I keep an air deodorizer in the utility room. I have found that a litter mat under the box cuts down on the cat tracking litter. 

All of my cats have learned quickly where they are allowed and where they are not. It takes a week or so, but I just pick them up off the counter and they learn not to go up there. They do like to be up high, so you might want to choose an acceptable spot and then place the cat there when you remove it from your countertop. Not so different from teaching your GR not to chew you or socks. You should buy a scratching pad. My cat likes the ones with corrugated cardboard. Rub it really well with catnip. Your cat will learn that is for him. My daughter uses a small sisal style door mat.

With a little time, everyone will adjust. It sounds like you have been adopted! BTW, cats love to have their chins and ears rubbed. Nothing like having a cat purring in your lap unless it is a GR licking your face.

Hope this helps.


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

I forgot to add some fun things. Our cats have always loved playing with paper bags. Just put one open on the floor. If your cat is slow to catch on, you can scratch the outside with your nails. He will come running to investigate. My cats have always loved peacock feathers - hands down - one of the best cat toys. Just tickle them with it. Lots of fun. Your dogs will be puzzled and won't understand what the fuss is about but they may try to play with the cat. 

I made a cat bed using a box lid and towel. You can use that while training the cat not to get on the counters. The only thing I have not been successful with is keeping the cat off of the dining room table when set. She has no interest in the bare table, but as soon as I put a cloth on, its like waving a red flag in front of a bull. She is there, spread out in all her glory across the table. I just wait to the last minute to set the table and toss her outside. Some battles you win, some you don't.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

boxes and bags. Cats LOVE to get in them.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I think we'd be more into him if he were more emotionally needy, and if he pooped outside like a civilized animal. And stayed off the counters. And was more social. Basically, if he could try to be more like a dog. 

He went out yesterday morning and hubby figured he'd moved on, as he still wasn't home at 11pm. Instead, he woke up at midnight to Flaming Dragon crying to come in...this isn't looking good for us....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You know, he's still getting his feet under him. Who knows what kind of socialization to humans he had as a kitten, if any? You will probably see his personality change completely as he settles into your house.

Litter boxes. Yeah, hate 'em. But once he's on some decent food and the worms clear it shouldn't smell so bad and you just make it part of your day, like cleaning up after the dogs.

As for his looks...my sweetest cat ever is also the most non-descript. He's a plain little brown tabby. I never would have looked at him twice in the shelter, except that he stuck his paw out of his kennel and chose me. I picked him up, he put a paw around each side of my neck and licked my cheek, purring wildly. That was 17 years ago and he's asleep on my lap as I type this.

Point is...resistance is probably futile. Give him a chance and see what happens! And thank you for taking him in.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think pictures are due at this point


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I think pictures are due at this point



Lol I'm still holding on to hope....give me a few more days. Then maybe I'll have hubby send me done pics to post....IF the cat is still there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Omg- although he "doesn't like living with it", hubby is planning on getting Flaming Dragon a litter box kit that teaches cats to use the toilet. He told me stories about a coworker's cat that's learning to do this. He's planning on it being a Christmas present to the cat. CHRISTMAS PRESENT??? The cat will be in a home before Christmas! WTH is happening to my husband! He's talking to coworkers about CAT TRAINING!! 

If I don't find Dragon a home soon, I'm totally screwed:-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Hee hee hee.

(Sorry. But as someone who is owned by/employed by three cats, all high-maintenance, it's always nice to have someone get dragged into, I mean, join the club!)


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Too late! Hahaha. My sister did that with her cat and it worked great. As long as you have a spare toilet to leave rigged up while they learn.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hubby just refused two different potential adopters. One, because they 'didn't sound like they cared enough' and the other because the guy sent him an email saying only "I'm interested...". Nothing else, no phone call, nothing (so I guess I agree with him there). He's giving Steven hell for chasing Dragon, and 'hung out with Dragon' while he washed his dirtbike today. He described him as a 'dog- type' cat (we've said in the past that the best cats act like dogs). I think I'm screwed. I hope Steve calms down about this though....I can't say for sure what he'd do if he caught Dragon. So they'll never be able to be alone together. If Dragon stays. If. 
Tips for mellowing the boys out? Even Fuzzy (who is gentle and I know wouldn't hurt him on purpose) gets overly excited and scared Dragon. Steven...I just don't like his intensity when he looks at the cat sometimes. He chased him in the yard yesterday (hubby tells me) but immediately gave it up and returned to sit at hubby's side when he called him back. Will time fix this??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I think your husband is hooked. My daughter's dog would chase our new cat up the tree when we first got the cat. Now they lie together to sleep. I think if your husband could call the dog away from the cat that is a great sign.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I had one labby who would have killed Anthony in a second. He was so clever. He would walk around her with his tail up and rub up to her and she would look at him with "kill" eyes. I said no, leave it and she did - if I was there!! He could get up onto furniture in the house or out through the cat door so always managed to get away if she tried anything. I think it was a game for him seeing how far he could push her.
I love Dragon's name, it always makes me laugh. So now he is going to use the loo. That would be great if it works and he does not make a huge great mess, ughh.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. If he's learning about toilet training cats I think you're in for the long haul. Resistance is futile, you are being assimilated.....


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been chuckling along with you as I read this thread...you are laughing, right? Keep your sense of humor, or the cats will win...

We used to have 3 cats when we brought Ava home as a puppy...fortunately two of the cats had been raised by a GSD so they weren't too excitable about the dog...My husband developed allergies, so after ours passed we have stayed away from them. They actually can be very entertaining...

Sounds like the cat has got it's claws hooked into your hubby... the potty training research is the clincher...has he posted pics on facebook? hehehehe


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

WE could use some pics of this dragon....


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaming Dragon has left the building....

A young couple went to see him last night and apparently fell in love with him (he strolled up to them purring and when they picked him up he started doing his head-butting thing). Their cat had died, so they took the Dragon and renamed him 'Buddy'. We'll see how it goes, they can bring him back if it doesn't work out. They only live about 4 blocks away though... If Dragon comes back then he can stay. But I think this is for the best from our perspective. Steven's intensity while staring at the cat, and Fuzzy's excited flopping around didn't seem to be improving a ton. The cat was gone with them, but they were just acting like weirdos around the cat ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope he has a happy life!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I have really mixed emotions, happy obviously but sad too that this story is over. Has been so much fun.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I miss the dragon too. But glad he is with a family that loves him.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

To be honest, it's a little bitter-sweet... Happy that someone who actually wants a cat has given Dragon a home...but a bit sad (even though I hardly knew him) because hubby was a bit attached to him, and (in hubby's words) "if you were going to have any cat, he's the one you'd want". But on the flip side, hubby was very hung up on not wanting to clean a litter box for the next 15 yrs. in any case, if Dragon comes back again, then we'll just keep him. 

Steven is very happy that the 'intruder' is gone, from what I hear. Can't wait to see the boys on Monday!! Admittedly, I'm marginally disappointed that I won't get to see the Dragon, the dogs, and the hubby interacting together when I get home. Was pretty curious about what that would look like! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So. Apparently the Dragon's story isn't over yet. The couple that took him lost him after just two days. That's almost three weeks ago. He just showed up here again. Steve is not amused, Fuzzy is thrilled, and hubby doesn't know yet. More to follow....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Dancer said:


> So. Apparently the Dragon's story isn't over yet. The couple that took him lost him after just two days. That's almost three weeks ago. He just showed up here again. Steve is not amused, Fuzzy is thrilled, and hubby doesn't know yet. More to follow....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha ha ha-I think it's a sign! He knows where his home is!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like the Dragon prefers your home and is much happier there. 

Looking forward to hearing the rest of the story.........


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm... Reminds me of a story about our stray Jasper. He arrived at our door one very cold October night, very thin and hungry.I fed him and told him he couldn't stay because our two female cats were very finnicky. Our son who lived in Montreal at the time was home taking a course. Next morning who is snuggled up with no.1 son but stray cat. He said the cat followed him home from friend's around the corner. I set to work findind a place that would take him in. Son says don't bother. I'll take home back to Montreal with me. So because he was staying for awhile I decided a vet visit was in order. Off I went to our Vet with Mr Stray in cat carrier. Between my car door and the door to the vet Mr Stray bolted out of the carrier and ran acroos 4 lanes of traffic. I alerted the vet to his disappearance and left a discription of missing cat. Hubby and I drove around that neighbourhood, and finally I said, " we've done all we can. " 
Two days later I was at a play with some friends. The vet called. Someone in the waiting room noticed a cat tapping on the window. Guess who? That's when we realized he was meant to be with us. Our son Matthew and his gf flew him back to Montreal where he lived for a year and a half.
By then Matthew had acquired another cat and eas minus the gf.He was moving into a new apartment which really didn't allow pets but they would overlook one cat. Knowing that I had a soft spot for our little stray, he asked me if I would take him . He flew air cargo from Montreal to Halifax
and Hubby and I picked him up at the airport. Mr Stinky aka Jasper was home go stay.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay for the dragon!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

DRAGON IS BACK! Love it, love it!


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't you say "If Dragon comes back then he can stay"?


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Dancer said:


> So. Apparently the Dragon's story isn't over yet. The couple that took him lost him after just two days. That's almost three weeks ago. He just showed up here again. Steve is not amused, Fuzzy is thrilled, and hubby doesn't know yet. More to follow....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, this is just too funny! Sometimes with cats, you don't pick them, they pick you. That's what happen to me (not a cat person) with our first cat, Zachary. We had him 16 years. And now we have 4. Currently Riley and Kramer are good friends. Kona is also on way to becoming friends with Kramer. Once he matures the cat will be more tolerant. Right now Kona just chews on him and gets him all wet.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Love It, and so the Dragon tale continues!


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great news. Look forward to the continuation of the saga......


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I must chime in here and say I am looking for to many more years of "The Dragon" stories. 

Sorry my friend you have been selected, whether you accept the assignment or not - it's yours!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

He just fell in the toilet. Water everywhere. Graceful animal, the Dragon... 

Anyways, he was given away three weeks ago. The new ppl had him for all of two days before he ditched them (apparently they tried to bring another cat over for a 'playdate' and the Dragon took offence). He, or a cat that looked like him, was spotted at the bottom of the ravine almost two weeks ago. If that was him, he spent 12 days in there before popping back up in my yard. All in all the journey took him 17 days, he would've travelled about 3km (if he had taken a straight line- which I suspect isn't the case!), he lived roughly 12 days in -10C in a gully with coyotes, crossed one busy 4-Lane road, and lived without food or shelter. Why he wanted to be here so badly, I cannot say. He is still not loving the dogs, and just wants to lay on the dryer and pass out (between stuffing his face with food and water). Steven is not impressed, Fuzzy is overjoyed and terrified. Hubby was surprised as all hell, and Flaming Dragon climbed into his shoulder and gave him a crazy greeting. Purring, grinding his head into hubby, draping himself over hubby's shoulder- the works. It was a little excessive, in the Steven's opinion and veeeery interesting and exciting to Fuzzy. 

I don't think we can get rid if him now. I said 'if he finds his way back, he'll have earned his spot'. So now I guess we're stuck with him. 

But seriously- how the heck did he find his way back here??? And why on earth would he even want to???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Dancer said:


> But seriously- how the heck did he find his way back here??? And why on earth would he even want to???


Some of the questions in the Universe are best left unanswered. It is clear that there is something he likes about you, your family, and your home. Don't try to understand a cat, they aren't even fully domesticated. I have a cat whom I consider half feral. Half the time, she is terrified of me. Other times, she curls up on my lap or sleeps in the crook of my arm in bed. Then wakes up, looks at me, and runs away terrified. I adore her, and whatever love she has to offer. 

BTW cats love dryers, give him a little bed up there and he'll be very happy. They also love boxes, they are essentially cat traps.

I about spit my coffee all over my computer when I read about the toilet water.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I would just like to ask... who in the world sets up a play date between two cats?

Yeah you are now officially a cat owner. No way around that. Maybe consult a trainer for some tips for ol' Steve. Hopefully, he will get to the point were he resigns himself to the permanent presence of cat. 

Good luck!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

pb2b said:


> I would just like to ask... who in the world sets up a play date between two cats?


I was thinking the exact same thing!  

The Dragon obviously decided this nutty couple wasn't worthy of him so he hit the road to find his chosen family!

Congratulations on officially becoming a cat owner!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Hee. We had a saying in the shelter...People pick out dogs, cats pick out people.

It's not 100% (my dog Jack sold himself to me as hard as any shelter animal I've ever known and I was NOT in the market for a fifth dog, let alone a big old rangy black hound who thought he was a lapdog), but it's a pretty good rule of thumb.

Resistance is futile, sweetie. The Dragon has adopted your DH. Hey, you have to be flattered on some level, right? Look how hard he worked to get back home!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess I am curious - did the new owners contact you to let you know he had run away? Do you plan to tell them he is back with you?


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

As some have already said, play date? Really? Too funny.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Cats do pick their people. After saying goodbye to my beloved tabby Josie, I went to the local no kill animal shelter to pick up another kitty who needed a home. This shelter has a whole building they call the Cat House with chairs for kitties and people to sit in and get to know one another. I sat down and a cat who looked EXACTLY like my Josie came over and looked at me. I said no, no, I can't have you. You look too much like Josie. That cat jumped up in my lap, purring. Guess who came home with me?

I hope Dragon has a happy life with you.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats you've crossed over the dark side. The proud owner of dogs and a cat.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Belle's Mom said:


> I guess I am curious - did the new owners contact you to let you know he had run away? Do you plan to tell them he is back with you?



It's a convoluted story with the new owners. The girl (maybe 20 yrs?) responded to my original 'Found Cat' ad on Kijiji. She said she wasn't the owner but would take it and find it a home. I was prepared to dump the cat on her, but hubby insisted I do a drive-by of the house (to be honest, it looked pretty rough and I thought maybe this was an animal hoarder or something), and then refused based on wanting the cat to go to a permanent situation- not just another temporary home. 

After a couple of weeks, I made up another Kijiji ad 'free cat to good home' and used the SAME pictures as the 'Found Cat' ad. A surprising amount of people responded, all of whom were extremely odd (sometimes folks collect strays and use them to train cougar hounds here, I'm told...). My husband picked the least weird response and called them. After a painfully awkward conversation, the girl was able to figure out how to get to our house (sort of- she still got lost and had to call, twice...). When she and her boyfriend showed up, they took the cat and left. Hubby gave me the email address/phone number of the girl and guess what??? Same girl who replied to the 'Found Cat' ad, the girl who was wanting to take him and find him a home...weird. Since I'd used the EXACT same pictures, and the SAME contact info, it's odd that she never remarked on it, I think. But kitty was gone, so I took down the 'free to good home' ad, BUT I'd lost the link to the 'Found Cat' ad....it hadn't received many responses so no big deal...

About two weeks ago, I get an email responding to the (month or more old) 'Found Cat' ad. It's from a person (with horrible spelling) who lost their cat two or three days ago- and he looks EXACTLY like the cat in the pics. Ooookay, I replied that the ad was a month old, so couldn't be the same cat. I send it and then look at the email address- ITS THE GIRL WHO JUST ADOPTED THE CAT. Of course the pics look exactly like the cat you just lost- it's the SAME CAT! In fact- it's the exact same frigging pictures AND YOU RESPONDED TO THIS AD A MONTH AGO!!! In fact- this girl responded to two ads using the exact same pictures of this one animal. Dear me. So, I texted the girl and let her know that I was of the same family that gave her the cat, and asked when he'd gone missing. That's when she told me about the 'play date'. 

So. Clearly hubby and I are in incompetent at screening homes for Dragon. We will not be calling that couple, they will not be getting Dragon back, and we will not be rehoming him again . He went through a lot to get back to our house, and although I can't imagine why, he clearly prefers it. So we just have to learn to live with him and do the best we can, I guess. Reluctantly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It's clear that Dragon, like most cats, does not gladly suffer a fool and that young woman certainly qualifies. 

He's home. Smart cat.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve has made great strides with the Dragon, btw. He has sniffed Dragon, and allowed him to walk around without leering after him and trying to make him run. He's giving us some skeptical looks, but since we've begun accepting the Dragon, it's been easier for Steven to fall into line with our wishes. 

Fuzzy is still horribly thrilled and fascinated and scared and ecstatic. The Dragon will allow Fuzzy to approach and sniff him, provided Dragon is sitting on something at Fuzzy's head level, I am there petting them both, and Fuzzy is able to contain his enthusiasm. Fuzzy even welcomed the Dragon with a sloppy kiss! Dragon appreciated the sentiment, if not the actual gesture, and was a very good sport about it. Maybe this will work out...?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> It's clear that Dragon, like most cats, does not gladly suffer a fool and that young woman certainly qualifies.
> 
> He's home. Smart cat.



Lol I just was floored, haha. I didn't really know what to say- but I knew if he turned up again we'd never send him back there. I would like to let her know he's safe, at least....but hubby believes it's best to just let it go. He doesn't want her on our doorstep looking for him, and she's obviously... unusual?...enough that this could be a possibility...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Dancer said:


> Steve has made great strides with the Dragon, btw. He has sniffed Dragon, and allowed him to walk around without leering after him and trying to make him run. He's giving us some skeptical looks, but since we've begun accepting the Dragon, it's been easier for Steven to fall into line with our wishes.
> 
> Fuzzy is still horribly thrilled and fascinated and scared and ecstatic. The Dragon will allow Fuzzy to approach and sniff him, provided Dragon is sitting on something at Fuzzy's head level, I am there petting them both, and Fuzzy is able to contain his enthusiasm. Fuzzy even welcomed the Dragon with a sloppy kiss! Dragon appreciated the sentiment, if not the actual gesture, and was a very good sport about it. Maybe this will work out...?
> 
> ...


Cats who have any dog experience are usually pretty savvy about knowing which dogs are a real threat. My cats over the years have accepted all of the newcomers with a blasé yawn, with one exception...a foster Aussie mix pup who meant to hunt them down and eradicate them with every fiber of his 5-month-old being. The cats read that before he was in the house 10 minutes.

You may still have a minor dust-up or two, but I think it's going to be okay. :crossfing


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok guys. So obviously the Dragon is staying (like it or not...). We want him to do his disgusting kitty business outside like a civilized animal (or an uncivilized human... ). I realize the Dragon may keep a different schedule than us at some point. Or maybe he'll continue to sleep every moment that he isn't stuffing his face or stinking up the house. In any case, we might not be there to let him out when he wants, so thinking about a cat door. Thoughts? Is there any remote likelihood of him getting his own door and bringing home more strays?? That really would be rather upsetting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

You can get a cat door which only allows the cat with the corresponding micro chip to use it. I have a friend who had all sorts of strays coming into her house. She got one of these cat doors and it works really well. My cat has a cat door (normal kind) and comes and goes as she wants. One stray tried to come in once and she chased it away nastily!! Cats need that freedom.
Try putting his litter tray outside so he gets the message he should do it out there (once you get the cat door installed.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Dancer said:


> Ok guys. So obviously the Dragon is staying (like it or not...). We want him to do his disgusting kitty business outside like a civilized animal (or an uncivilized human... ). I realize the Dragon may keep a different schedule than us at some point. Or maybe he'll continue to sleep every moment that he isn't stuffing his face or stinking up the house. In any case, we might not be there to let him out when he wants, so thinking about a cat door. Thoughts? Is there any remote likelihood of him getting his own door and bringing home more strays?? That really would be rather upsetting.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you get a cat door he will probably do his business outside. It is always good to have an emergency litter box inside, just in case. So glad he has found you guys. That's what cats do - choose their own homes!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

My aunt has a cat door and has come home to uninvited guests... Just so you know. Her cats generally go outside but now she looks the door when she leaves. 

My mom has two cats and is a MAJOR neat freak. Her house never smells. She keeps the box in a closet and scoop it out once per day.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We fist did a cat door by putting it in a window. We inserted a board but you can get tempered glass cut too, or just some poly stuff to not cut out the light. It worked great.


----------



## name44 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a funny thread! Can't wait to hear the next instalment. 

The situation between your dogs and the cat reminds me of when I was living with some roomates with my first dog, another golden. The homeowner had a cat that was really moody. She hated me and my dog. The owner said don't worry she'll warm up to you after a while. 
So my dog's curious about the cat, tries to get close to smell it but the cat spins around hisses swats takes off everytime. My dog gives up and ignores her. Then the cat tries to get close to my dog to sniff him, and each time my dog growls and barks if she gets too close. Then it escalates to the cat ambushing him, pouncing out of corners and swatting him in the rear. This goes on for a while, then my dog snaps and goes after her. He corners her in the laundry room lets out this deep throaty growl and a loud bark, turns around and goes back to the living room and lies down. Didn't see the cat for a few days. 
One day I walk into the living room and the two of them are lying somewhat close to each other watching some birds out of the glass patio doors.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow a lot has happened in the last couple of weeks. I'm still in the Yukon, with an unexpected complication causing a small extension of my vaccay up here... So all of this is via text and phone updates from the hubster. 

The day I updated about his cat-door idea I got a text picture of an installed cat door, so I guess that's that. He moved the Dragon's litter boxes (he's set two up for him) out into the garage, along with his scratching post. He built a shelf for the Dragon, to hold his beds, a massive self-waterer, and a big automatic feeder. The Dragon appears to be enjoying his new lair (or is it the Dragon's Den?), maybe because it's quieter and the dogs can't get in there... This weekend hubby (who I swear to God called himself 'daddy ' when talking about the Dragon- ???!) will install a second cat-door in the side door from the garage so that his little 'Dwagon' (*gag*) can access the great outdoors at will. We wouldn't want our wittle Dwagon getting cabin fever now, would we?

The Dragon has been making friendly overtures to Fuzzy! One night he lay on the floor and rolled into his back when Fuzzy approached. Fuzzy sniffed his belly and the Dragon gently swatted his head a bit (claws in). Fuzzy was afraid and ecstatic (as usual, and was caught between scrambling backwards quickly and shoving his face into Dragon's guys a second time. Later that day the Dragon is reported to have rubbed against Fuzzy's legs and bunted him with his head. 

Dragon avoids Steven. 

The Dragon is now possibly my favourite free-loading inconvenience! He caught a mouse that was roaming under the TV stand! I was ecstatic to hear it! I would NEVER have pawned him off on that strange, dim-witted couple if I'd known he was a mouse-killing ninja-assassin! He's exactly what we needed- lethal and effective! He quietly left a gift of a fresh-killed mouse on the dog bed a few days ago. A present for his buddy Fuzzy? A peace offering to try to placate and befriend Steven? Or was it a threat- an act of war? Sort of a "this is what happens to my enemies, Steve..."? It wasn't randomly dropped there, but as to why- well, we may never understand. Who can understand the mind of an enigmatic beast like Flaming Dragon. 

Over Christmas when we go away for a few days, we're locking the outside cat door- with the Dragon on the inside. Wouldn't want our little ninja-assassin to get lost now, would we? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Really enjoying this thread. (But grateful I'm not the one going through it)!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

There are few things I've enjoyed more lately than hearing about your husband turning into a cat guy...they aren't all that common, for some reason. Even my sweet husband who is a total hopeless mushball when it comes to the dogs always looks at the cats with a bit of a side-eye. 

But your husband is building The Dwagon a furnished condo. And buying him accoutrement. I just LOVE this!

Hope for more installments!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Bwahahaha! This is all so awesome. Wait till he says "wuv wuv wuv my dwagon"


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it's kinda strange, this whole mouse thing. I totally get him catching them and then running off to hide with his prize (which is what he did the first time- and all his 'super-friendly kitty' mannerisms disappeared as he truly embraced his inner Dragon). But what's with the sudden change if heart- leaving mice untouched for us to find? And strangest of all is the fact that it was deliberately left on the dog bed. I guess hubby turned around to see both boys standing together, staring at the 'thing' on their bed- they were clearly as puzzled as we are by this weirdo cat ritual. 

To be honest, as long as the little Dragon continues to lay waste to the mouse population (even I didn't suspect the problem was this bad !) I don't care where he leaves them. He could hang them from the chandelier for all I care. But deliberately placing the first one he's ever left on the dog bed? That's got me puzzled. Was it a gift? A threat? What reasoning moves such a creature? I hear this is normal- but why the dog bed? 

Maybe there's something wrong with him. I mean, to travel 18 days to live with us and the boys.....maybe he's experienced some kitty head-trauma. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you are supposed to think of it as a gift for the dogs. My cat usually plays with them and then eats them. Very few have been left as presents. Does the cat lay on the dog bed? Maybe he is trying to claim the dog bed for himself?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Based on my past cat experience, I would say that it was a gift. When we had an outdoor cat she would either leave them places as presents, untouched except for being dead, and others she would hide somewhere and play with it/gnaw on it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pretty normal cat behavior. Wait until he brings it to you in bed....


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep. Welcome to owning a cat  He is showing off his prize (he is a Dragon after all), much like our dogs like to prance in front of us with a stolen dish towel (or is that just my dog?). Perhaps it's a "look what I can do" message to you and the dogs. I'd say he is slowly establishing his rule of the kingdom that is your household. 

FYI - My aunt went out of town once and had the neighbors feed her two cats. One of them did not approve of this and pooped in a pair of shoes she left out - both of them, neatly in the heels. Cats communicate in their own special way.

I can't wait for the post that WILL come of Dragon in your lap


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

One morning I was greeted by the sight of 5 lizard heads artfully arranged on the welcome mat. No bodies, just heads all fanned out. Often we just get the head and tail of the mouse on the welcome mat. We have learned to watch her when we let her in at night to be sure she is not coming in bearing live "gifts". One Friday evening she had one such gift and was quite indignant when we shooed her and her live mouse out. We decided it was the feline equivalent of dinner and a show.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine does that. She leaves them on the bath mat and as I go in there at night without my glasses I sometimes tread on it!!
She make a very loud strange noise when she brings in a mouse to say look what I have brought you. She often eats them in my bedroom at night which involves lots of crunching!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Dragon is really settling in....


He received an all-expense-paid (by me) trip to the vet this holiday season. Standard issue stuff, if you want to be a member of this family- can't be a disease-carrying parasite vector anymore little Dragon! He was excellent in his carrier for the entire car ride, and a pro in the waiting room. The vet is quite possibly a 'cat guy', as he spent more than twice as long going over the Dragon as he does on my two golden boys. Dragon took it all with good grace....until the good doctor's hand disappeared in the general vicinity of Dragon's...uh..tail? Then the laid-back Dragon made a face that I've never seen him make, as hubby and I stared at the doctor in shocked horror. He either doesn't do that to the goldens, or the size ratio works out considerably better and they aren't bothered. Poor buddy, he ran back into the little carrier as soon as he could. $200 later we were free to go. Yes. $200. The cost of being a **** bleeding heart. Right now he's laying on his back, spread-eagle under the Christmas tree lazily batting at a light, and even though he's kind of an expensive pain in the butt who craps in a box that I've got to shovel out daily, I find myself kind of liking him. Maybe a lot, even. Enough that I'm glad I didn't go with the original idea of putting tinsel on the tree anyways and letting nature take its course. I gave up tinsel for him, cold turkey.

According to the gift tag, the Dragon also pitched in (along with Steven and Fuzzy) to get me a bluetooth iPad keyboard. I appreciate that, but I'm somewhat skeptical. The cat has been homeless for goodness knows how long- I don't see him springing for a nice gift like that this year. Anyways, it's the thought that counts. 

Anyways, the Dragon is gaining weight fast, the vet estimates his age at 10 months to a year, and he's healthy as a horse. He's spending more time with the dogs, and doesn't mind at all that Fuzzy is still enthralled with his butt to the point where he actually pushes the Dragon down the hallway while following the apparently intoxicating aroma of it. Fuzzy is staying out of the litter box thanks to its placement in the garage, but is working on getting his gorgeous golden head stuck in the kitty door. It was bought small to avoid this, but our Fuzzy is nothing if not persistent and crams his charming mug as far through that tiny little door as possible at least once a day. I don't know about that kid some days, I can only shake my head. Steven is getting better in leaps and bounds with the Dragon, and was in fact laying on the bed beside the Dragon in the above picture. Weird.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

That is one brilliant cat. He has you all enslaved and liking it!

(I am typing this holding my ipad above my head so as to not disturb my own feline employer, who is asleep on my lap. Also, I'm very hungry and could use another cup of tea. Yet you notice I am not moving, same reason. Welcome to Team Slave!)


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the update. How wonderful to hear that he has wormed his way into your heart, even as you rid him of possible worms..... Happy New Year!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

A dear family member passed away last night, and the Dragon joined in with the golden boys in comforting me. His contribution consisted of knocking over my cup of coffee (it was totally in his way), getting kitty fur in my tears as he rubbed his face all over my chin, and then drooling all over my hair and ear while he hung on my shoulder. Not sure about me, but the Dragon seemed to really feel better afterwards. 

Dogs are way better at this.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss...this has been such a miserable year for so many.

But it brought you the Dragon, so there's a bright spot! My little tabby is like that...he's always been weirdly empathetic when I am at my saddest and won't leave my side.

It's like he's a dog or something. 

Sending you a hug...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you. 

I believe the Dragon has come into your lives for a reason, he sounds like an amazing boy.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss but so glad Dragon could at least distract you from the pain by annoying you. Thinking of you!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry, and glad the Dragon could help


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The Dragon's brand of 'help' has included knocking my wine into the bath with me, then falling in himself. Thankfully, the glass didn't break. Unfortunately, the cat was less than pleased by the sudden dip in a hot bath. Almost as unhappy about it as I was to have him in there with me- he could use a toe nail trim. 

I have never seen an animal this clumsy in my life. Maybe this cat has an inner ear problem?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Does he hold his head cocked to one side a lot, and shake his head? Those are common signs of ear problems in cats.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss in your family and then I read the Dragon is trying to take baths with you. Yikes. Maybe he wanted to make sure you didn't miss any spots... either that or the wine. Hugs your way.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of a family member. 
Re: knocking things over, cats do this when they are younger and then either through experience or maturing bodies, do seem to get more adept at getting around things.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How are things going?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Dragon is doing well....






He's moderating his food intake better- we were a little concerned that he was turning into a fatty and wouldn't be able to handle having access to a constant food source (he's got a self-feeding tower thing). Since we are gone a lot in the summer camping, it's pretty important that he can manage this! So thankfully, he seems to be adapting and using his new powers for good rather than evil. 

He's becoming pretty playful. I'm his target. He know's I'm a little bit afraid of him, so he hides and springs at my leg, or grabs my hand, kind of just generally acts like a little jerk. He never claws or bites, but he does tend to get on my nerves a bit- because I know I'm the butt of a joke being played by a cat. He's not laughing with me, he's definitely laughing at me. I have had to keep the door to the ensuite (my bathroom) closed at all times- he hides in the bathtub (which is beside the toilet and always has the curtain drawn) and waits for hours. When I do go in there for some personal time, he loves nothing better than to spring at shower curtain next to me and scare the...well, I guess the ultimate goal is accomplished. But certainly, those are not the peaceful moments they are meant to be. 

He's developing a game with Fuzzy, where he gets Fuzzy to chase him up and down the stairs and through the house. Fuzzy isn't sure what he's doing, but it seems like fun to him so he's in. The game goes on until Dragon scares himself and stops things (tail fluffy and pupils huge), or until Steven intervenes and scares them both. Steven doesn't approve of animals becoming overly boisterous in the house, and often breaks up play between Fuzzy and his friends with just a single look and a particular posture he adopts. Apparently it works on the Dragon as well so I will have to work on this, too. 

I am up in the Yukon again right now, so just getting accounts of the goings-on at home from my hubster. I guess the Dragon was much more needy in the days following my departure. At first, I thought this was perhaps due to him being happy to have my husband to himself again. Lately though, he's gone back to hanging out primarily in the basement and just making forays to visit the remaining family members a few times in the evenings. Could it be that his initial clinginess was due to him actually missing me?? Is it possible that the Dragon picks on me because he actually likes me?? Interesting. I'm not convinced, but I am intrigued.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Young cats love to play and I suspect that during his life he never had that luxury before. So, yes, it's a compliment but, just like their ultimate gift of a dead mouse on your pillow, you really have to work at it to see it their way!

I think he's quite handsome...he's going to look like a shorter-haired Maine **** when he fills out and I think they're gorgeous!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

With the food, he was probably eating more at first because he was used to not knowing when he was going to get his next meal. Now that he knows he has a constant reliable source of food he's adapting. It should be fine to leave him when you go on trips. My family had at least one cat until last year. When we went on vacation every summer we left a couple big bowls of food and water, some disposable litter boxes, and the cats would be fine. We would leave either on a Friday or Saturday, stay for the full week and come back the following Sunday and never had any issues.

The Dragon is definitely playing with you in his kitty way. Sounds like he has made an attachment with you. He loves you. Our cat that passed away last year was attached to me. When I had gone away to college my parents said she would go into the basement and rarely come up for a few days after I left. When I would come home I couldn't move without her being right near me.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

He has beautiful markings.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Asked hubby to send me a pics more often, as it makes me feel like I'm still a part of things at home. He sent me pics of what each of the boys was doing at that exact moment.....






Steven, missing mommy.






Fuzzy, looking kind of strange because he just doesn't photograph well most of the time.... and then he sent me this pic of his newest little guy.....






. Wow. Apparently, this is not a seizure, just a yawn.


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

This is wonderful, tears of laughter are running down my face. Your writing is hilarious, you must make a book of this - it is just priceless. Thankyou!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread is so entertaining....please keep up with the stories. I'm not a cat person, but it almost makes me want one


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I must agree I get happy when I see the Flaming Dragon thread is updated. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

He looks look my first pet, Tweed. Wow. Very cute but we know that's all an act right? Thanks for letting us in on the craziness.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe a Flaming Dragon blog? Lol. That's a bit of a rise in status for a skinny stray who lived off of mice for at least a month of his life...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He is soooo cute! What a lucky kitty, he was mean to be with you. We definitely need more pictures :wavey:


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

A blog for the Dragon sounds like an excellent idea as long as Fuzzy and Steve make regular appearances. 

And yes, Dragon is laughing at you, not with you. The cats are always laughing at us lowly humans.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So we have a third confirmed kill, this Dragon is indeed a mouse-slayer....which is awesome. It's also why he has tapeworms again. Which led to hubster and I learning that giving a dog a pill is the easiest thing in the world, while a cat.....it's a bit tougher. Probably on par with trying to clip the toenails of a wild baboon. He's an athletic little guy, I'll give him that. But he's performing an important function in the house- and I have a feeling that while we've seen 3 bodies, his kill tally is probably considerably higher. What can I say- this is a wildland interface area and there are a LOT of mice. Maybe Dragon needs an assistant, as he's only handling the inside territory right now....he's probably over worked...

An assistant. Another animal randomly showing up, slaying mice, and moving onto the property. Wouldn't that be convenient (sarcasm). 

So last night, Fuzzy is out in the yard and I had the living room window cracked as it was a bit warm inside. It's dusk. I hear the strangest, sharp, hissing kind of sound and look up in time to see Fuzzy running away from the natural rock retaining wall. After a few steps, he turns back and carefully approaches it again, slowly, staring at the wall or at the bushes on top, I can't tell. The sharp hissing comes again and Fuzzy backs off with his tail tucked but still curious. I throw on my shoes thinking "Dear God, please no- please, we don't need ANOTHER kitten!!". Run out to the retaining wall, I don't see anything so I get up close to where Fuzzy had been and start examining the bushes on top of the wall. I'm thinking whatever it is (a kitten, I expect) is hiding under those bushes.... Closer and closer to the wall, crouched right down and straining to see up under the bushes on top.... When my face is about a foot and a half from the retaining wall rocks, movement in the wall catches my eye. Literally at face height this pops up






This is not the actual picture of it, but one that I found online that resembles the scenario almost exactly! He popped up from within the rocks, just like that picture, and we stared at each other for maybe as long as 10 seconds! Then I quietly stood up and left as he stared after me. No hissing (maybe because I didn't stick my face into his home?), no fear, no nothing from our new outdoor rodent eradication specialist- Herman the Ermine. Apparently, an ermine will move into areas with a heavy rodent population and totally decimate it. There shouldn't be a problem with over population of ermine, as they're territorial. Who new. 

Let us all hope that the Dragon and Herman never run afoul of each other....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

hahahaha! Never a dull moment at your house! I love these stories. Welcome Herman the Ermine.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow what a story haha but can an ermine kill a cat? I have seem pictures of them killing larger animals than themselves, like rabbits to name one off the top of my head.

I hope Dragon is safe around this canny weasel!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Just read all your flaming dragon posts! What a story.. you truly were chosen by your cat  sounds like a blast!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So excited to see an update on Dragon (and to read your other good news on Steven in your other thread). I can honestly say, there is not a dull moment at your place LOL...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

That is adorable! I wonder if fuzzy and steven help clean up the dragons killings? Our girls do and they also then get tapewoms....


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steven recovering on the couch from his recent sedation....meanwhile the ever-compassionate Dragon is reaching through the cushions behind him and just lightly tapping him....






. What a nice guy, that Dragon....








The cat is such a pest! Boy is he lucky the dogs are so tolerant!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love those pictures


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

It has been a long time since I've posted, maybe I've been avoiding updating this thread. Last April, the Flaming Dragon disappeared from our lives as mysteriously as he first arrived. 

Some think he fell victim to the coyote population in our area. 

Some questioned whether he might've jumped in a vehicle and hitched a ride somewhere. 

Some have even wondered if perhaps he tired of us and moved on to a new family. 

For my part, I can't say what happened to our fearless adventurer. But the part of me that knew he was coming back into our lives is silent. He will not be coming back this time. And we have all surprised ourselves by wishing he would.

Flaming Dragon, wherever your adventures have taken you, thank you for imposing on our lives. You may have moved on from our lives, but your story lives on. Fly free, my disgusting, greasy, wormy, trouble-making freeloader. Fly free.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I like to think of him as continuing his adventures as a freeloader....


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I like to think of him as continuing his adventures as a freeloader....


Me too, Jennretz, me too.... (insert 'Littlest Hobo' theme song here).


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a picture in my mind of the hero in an old western arriving mysteriously one day, changing everything, giving the town a whole new attitude, then riding off into the sunset, his job well done, without a backward glance. "Who was that masked man?" they ask, never knowing the end of the story..... 
The Flaming Dragon will live on in legend.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I often wondered about the fate of your Flaming Dragon". He was, in part, my inspiration to adopt a barn cat last March. We named him Remington - we're simply not creative enough to think of an exotic name like Flaming Dragon 

We are solidly "dog people" but we adopted this cat for rodent control. Or so we thought.... That silly, bossy, adorable and fearless little Remington completely stole our hearts and enriched our lives (and our neighborhood) more than we could have imagined. Remi also gave Chumlee some renewed vigor as he spied on the cat out the window. Remi was killed, likely by a car, in November and we are still grieving his loss. 

I'm grateful that we know his fate, but in some ways I wish we could imagine, like you with your Flaming Dragon, that he is simply off to his next adventure.

Godspeed Flaming Dragon, wherever you are! :heartbeat


----------

